# Somerset Kentucky Gun Show



## DevilsJohnson

The Kenny Woods Gun Show is going to be in Somerset 11-3/4

I lived in Somerset for a while but moved to Rockcastle County a couple years ago but still like to g to this show. I've been to bigger I gues but it's a really good one if you're in the area stop in :smt023

To find one closer to you y'all might want to check this site out :smt1099


----------



## Baldy

Sure would like to go to a gunshow up in God's Country but I am stuck in the swamp. Hope you can get some neat guns and good luck.


----------



## teknoid

I don't live too far from Somerset (40 miles), and I've been to that show once. It wasn't bad, but some (maybe most) stuff there is overpriced. Deals can be had, though. I'm thinking of hitting this one for a surplus rifle. I should have bought one last time. They had a Norinco SKS that was in really good shape for $140 or so. I kicked myself later for not picking that up.


----------



## tony pasley

Gun show in Asheville N.C. same weekend it is a lot closer to me.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

LoL like most gun shows prices may appear high but with a little gentle prodding a good deal can be found most times. The last one in Somerset I picked up a new Sig 226 trading in a Ruger Blackhawk 357 and a little cash. All in all I had 525.00 in the gun and got some nice Hogue grips from the guy too.

I was thinking about one of those Taurus PT1911's. Last time there was several and they were priced to sell. LOL I'm like a kid in a candy store at a gun show. Buds Gun Shop usually has a booth there..Always good prices from him :smt023

If any of y'all do any good let us know :smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I only got a gould Holster for my 226 Sig. Really nice leather for only 35 bucks :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Gun Show back in Somerset weekend of the 16'th..I'm there//Already got my money situation ready..I just might end up divorced after this one:anim_lol:


----------

